# 25 year old Single Mom with IBS-A



## melissa1985 (Jan 31, 2010)

I JUST joined like 10 minutes ago. I am so glad I found this website. I have been so miserable with everything. I have had IBS since I was 17 years old. The doctors ran tests and would do blood work and everything since then and nothing would ever show. It comes and goes as it pleases and usually pops up at the most inconvenient times! I have anxiety about it and I am scared to go to work thinking I'm going to have to go to the bathroom really bad before I get there (trust me, it's happened MANY times and I never make it...) or when I go out to eat with friends or actually, do anything out in public. Which brings me to my main concern, if I've never been medically diagnosed with IBS because they really aren't "sure" what's going on with me then could it all be in my head? I used to be on medication for depression and anxiety and I got weened off it but I don't remember if it helped or not. I do know that every time a flare up comes, it gets more painful. My upper abdominal and my left side hurt so bad... non stop now. Also, it feels like my uterus is hurting really bad too... is that even possible that my uterus has anything to do with this issues? It's to the point where I am walking, bent over because I am in so much pain. Even if I don't eat anything for a while I'm still in pain. I'm constipated now and have yet to go to the bathroom in about 4 days now. I am just so ill and frustrated so I know I am probably not making any sense and I am rambling on. My main worry is I have a beautiful 6 month old baby girl who I raise alone and her Father has never been around, doesn't even know her, and I worry that my problems and anxiety might affect her. I'm thinking probably not but maybe because I am so worried about going anywhere because I may have to go to the bathroom immediately without warning! Is anyone else out there a single parent with IBS? I'm in need for some support. I sure could use it. Thanks.Melissa


----------



## skdriver67 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello, and welcome Melissa. I just wanted to let you know that you are not alone with your symptoms, I could totally relate to yours. My IBS started in 2007, at first it was occassionally, then in May or June of 2009 the D kicked in and my IBS-A became severe. I truly thought it was ALL IN MY HEAD so I began self-doubting my capabilities -physical, mental and emotional- because my entire life had been effected. I resented the fact that I was no longer capable of doing my daily duties (mother of 6 very active, older, children and professional city bus driver). I truly and finally excepted my condition in September 2009. I was afraid to eat anything because I never knew what my body was going to do. I altered my diet several times and concluded that I do not have any specific triggers. I could barely walk or move at times because the pain was excruciating, and I would have to take pain killers. I have tried various medications and natural supplements, in order to find something that worked for me. I am currently dealing with severe C and have not taken any pain killers in over a week, for me, that is a record. I consider a "Good Day" tobe when I can leave the house and not take any pain meds. IBS is an individual learning experience of various trials, what works for one, may not work for another. I wish you all the best and hope that you can find a solution to your symtoms.


----------

